# How much to feed?



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

Here's what I put into my fish tank last night. It's measure out into a fish food lid. 










There's tropical fish flakes, blood worms and a tubifex worm cube. I've been feeding that once a day, and some more flakes and blood worms one more time during a day, to the frogs, guppies and mollies (with an extra pinch of blood worms down wherever the frogs are). 

Is it enough, not enough, too much?


----------



## mHeinitz57 (Jun 9, 2007)

how big is that lid? How many guppies and mollies do you have?


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

The lid's about 2 inches across; one tank has three guppies and three ADFs, one tank has four guppies and two mollies, one tank has two guppies. 

That's about how much I'd give to the biggest tank, once a day, though they get roughly the same amount of flakes and bloodworms a second time - the other two tanks get proportionately less.


----------



## cjz722c (Apr 26, 2007)

Sound good to me


----------



## nvmyluv420 (Mar 29, 2007)

when your feeding stand there and watch if theres still food after 3 to five minutes its too much. you have to be very careful with over feeding when mixing frogs with fish because the frogs dont do well with ammonia. in fact the littlest bit will kill them. monitor how much there eating and how much waste there making. i know it sounds easier than it is but adfs dont need to eat a lot on a daily basis.


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks! 

I've found that bits of the tubifex worm cubes are still floating around after I've fed them; should I leave them in, because the fish do still nibble at them, or should I take them out?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

hollie said:


> should I leave them in, because the fish do still nibble at them, or should I take them out?


Take out any leftovers. They can cause rapid deterioration of water quality.


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hollie:

That is probably twice the amount which is "more than ample".

I have been "down this road before".
Your ammonia and nitrites are probably rising above zero (mine did and you cannot believe how much biological filtration that I have in my sump).

I recommend this:
Get out a teaspoon and feed one teaspoon of flakes per tank.
Wait 5 minutes:
Feed another teaspoon of flakes/tank and continue until excess food is available.
If you will do this twice a day for several days you will be able to determine the correct quantity of flakes and "condiments" to feed.

Hollie:
Please modify the above as necessary for your ADF's as I have never kept them.

TR


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

But one teaspoon is about five times as much as what I'm feeding them now, and what I give them now leaves a bit of excess! o.o


----------



## jones57742 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hollie:

Please, Please excuse me.

I "slobbered up"!

From the photograph I thought that you were feeding much more.

TR


----------



## hollie (Jun 30, 2007)

No problem  You just kinda had me a bit worried - I was thinking I was seriously underfeeding my fish!


----------

